# mplayer fluxbox m.m  visar inte åäö i menyn

## Robin79

Som topicen säger visar inte menyn åäö inget stort problem men irriterande... Addade fluxbox för den menyn visar ej heller åäö märkte jag

----------

## ali3n

USE="unicode" hjälpte mig...dvs aktivera unicode stöd, finns lite fina tutorials på det...ta en titt på /etc/rc.conf

----------

